# Rolling tool chest



## Masterjuggler (Oct 19, 2020)

I've got a ton of wire shelves, and they're all basically useless, but even used mechanics tool chests are quite expensive, so I decided to make a weekend project out of it. Two birch plywood panels and two masonite panels, 15 drawers, 32" wide, 16 deep, 48" tall without the caster wheels. With the cost of plywood up, it was about $250 in materials including full extension rails.

Since the drawers are so shallow, only about 2" for the top ones and 4" for the lower, I didn't bother with dados for the bottoms or finger joints for the sides. The 1/8" masonite is just glued and tacked with a brad nailer, same for the sides. Ought to last a lifetime.

It came out pretty well, way more useful than those horrible wire shelves. Now that I have more storage space than I have tools again, I'll need to find more tools to fill it up with 




I didn't actually intend to finish this in one weekend, kind of lost track of time at some point. I've got differential equations and quantum mechanics classes in about 8 hours, and not a shred of homework done. *long sigh*. Who needs sleep anyway.......


----------



## Aukai (Oct 19, 2020)

Came out great.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 19, 2020)

That is nice, how tall is it?

Also you are correct that sleep is overrated.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 19, 2020)

That looks great!


----------



## Cooter Brown (Oct 19, 2020)

Masterjuggler said:


> I didn't actually intend to finish this in one weekend, kind of lost track of time at some point. I've got differential equations and quantum mechanics classes in about 8 hours, and not a shred of homework done. *long sigh*. Who needs sleep anyway.......



I don't care what anyone says sleeping is a complete waste of time......


----------



## projectnut (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm impressed.  You either spent the entire weekend in the shop, or move at a much faster rate than I do.  It took me the entire weekend to attempt to reassemble my radial arm saw.  It's still only about 80% complete.  Next time I have a rush job, and need quality work guess who I'm going to call.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Oct 19, 2020)

@Aaron_W I've got 4" caster wheels on it, so it's about 52" with them. I thought about making it taller with more drawers, but I'm not a very tall person haha. This is about the maximum comfortable height for me.

@projectnut I did spend most of the weekend in the shop. It helps that I didn't use any fancy joinery on anything, just glued and tacked butt joints. I don't expect it to fail any time soon though.


----------



## DiscoDan (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice and very simple. Great work


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice cabinet. Be careful with those masonite bottoms. Even with dados, they would tend to sag under heavy load. I've had plenty of drawers threaten to let go as I put 'just one more tool' into them.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Oct 19, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> Nice cabinet. Be careful with those masonite bottoms. Even with dados, they would tend to sag under heavy load. I've had plenty of drawers threaten to let go as I put 'just one more tool' into them.


If they're held from from the entire perimeter with stiff drawer sides, I don't see where they'd sag from, unless it stretches out in the middle and becomes a paraboloid.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 20, 2020)

That's exactly what they end up looking like. And I'm talking about smaller drawers than that.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Oct 20, 2020)

Huh, well time will tell if it happens to this one. I keep a dehumidifier running in my basement shop, so at the very least it shouldn't warp from moisture.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2020)

Little bit of expanded sheet metal should take care of it?


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 21, 2020)

You could glue in a divider with Sho-Goo. Full contact on bottom and ends. Just wait 48 hours before loading it and best before it sags.
I make all my quick drawers with Sho-Goo now. Next time you're in a 'bigbox' check out how kitchen cabinets are put together.
Aaron


----------

